# Ένα νοερό αγαλματάκι



## nickel (Aug 3, 2008)

Αυτές τις μέρες, και φαντάζομαι ότι κάτι παρόμοιο κάνατε κι εσείς, έχω φτιάξει ένα νοερό αγαλματάκι και το έχω βάλει σε μια γωνιά και το σκέφτομαι, κάθε φορά που η ανάγκη να ενημερώνομαι με φέρνει αντιμέτωπο με παρανοϊκές ειδήσεις. Και ναι, κυκλοφορεί πολλή παράνοια στις ειδήσεις, τόση που πρέπει να γίνεις κυνικός για να ξεπεράσεις ακόμα και τη μακρινή από εσένα πραγματικότητα. Από την απληστία που γίνεται φτήνια και τη διαφθορά που είναι κανόνας ως τα αποτρόπαια εγκλήματα από τους παράνομους που διαφεντεύουν την καθημερινότητά μας, από αυτή τη σαπίλα γεμίζουν οι ειδήσεις και σπάνια βγαίνει στον αφρό κάτι να μας παρηγορήσει και να τονώσει την ανθρωπιά μας. Ο Oliver Zammit, ο τραγικός πατέρας που έγινε, που πότε να μη γινόταν, πρόσωπο της επικαιρότητας, άγνωστος σε εμένα λοιπών στοιχείων, δίδαξε μέτρο εκεί που οι καταστάσεις σε κάνουν να δικαιολογείς ασύμμετρες και υπέρμετρες αντιδράσεις. Μάθημα για όσους δηλητηριάζουμε την καθημερινότητα μας με ασύμμετρες αντιδράσεις στα μικρά και ανούσια.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 4, 2008)

Και δεν δίδαξε μόνο μέτρο...
Από το in.gr
_
Πράξη ψυχικού μεγαλείου χαρακτήρισε την απόφαση του πατέρα του 20χρονου Αυστραλού να δωρίσει τα όργανα του γιου του, ο πρόεδρος του Πανελληνίου Συνδέσμου Νεφροπαθών, Γιώργος Καστρινάκης.

Συγκεκριμένα, δήλωσε: «Η συγκλονιστική πράξη ψυχικού μεγαλείου του πατέρα του αδικοχαμένου νεαρού Αυστραλού, που αποφάσισε να δωρίσει τα όργανα του παιδιού του για να σωθούν συνάνθρωποί μας, μας υποχρεώνει να εκφράσουμε βαθιά ανθρώπινη ευγνωμοσύνη. Πέρα από αυτό, δείχνει το δρόμο της προσφοράς και της αλληλεγγύης στους κατοίκους μιας χώρας που δίδαξε τον πολιτισμό, αλλά που βρίσκεται στις τελευταίες θέσεις στην Ευρώπη, στην αιμοδοσία και στη δωρεά ιστών και οργάνων σώματος»._


----------

